# Injections



## Guest (Feb 1, 2001)

I am newly diagnosed with fibromyalgia and my doctor at the pain clinic keeps wanting to give me injections of cortisone (I think)into the "tender points." I had it done once into four areas around the sciatic nerve and thought I would die from the pain. I couldn't walk for over 24 hours. When I refused to have it done again, she gave me a lecture on "biting the bullet" (a polite way of telling me to stop being a baby). Is this a common treatment for FM?


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Redhead:I saw my rheumatologist on Monday and she mentioned the shots to me too. Except my area that is bad is in the chest area a.k.a. costrochondritis (spelling?). I told her that I had heard some horror stories about the possibility of puncturing my lungs. She said that there is always a small possibility, but the doctor who would give it to me is very good. She mentioned xylocaine. I wonder if that is the same as cortisone? I've never had it done, but think this is only a temporary thing. It may free you of pain for one day or more. I've never had it done, maybe someone else on the board has and can give you their experience.


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Redhead--this in no way is a common treatment for FM!!! It may be something some Docs are trying but it WONT WORK.The purpose of cortozone injections is to reduce swelling/inflamation at the site. As those of us with FM know---FM is not an inflamatory illness. FM is also a condition that effects most of the body--do they plan to give these shots everywhere?I have had these shots for tendinitis--they are very painfull and can render the limb useless for a time--then there is tempory relief for a few weeks--thats it. I will never have it again. weener--the xylocane is an anisthetic (local) probally to freeze the site of the shot so it wont hurt so much.Cortizone shots really are only a benifit for temporary injurys or a severe arthritic flare up.If you are having problems with your lower back and the ciattic nerve--try an ice pack and then for long term healing--walking in a pool backwards several times a week for awhile will do it. The excersise strengthens the muscles and tendons. It really works--sense i started doing this i have had no more problems with ciattic and slv joint pain.Forgive my spelling please.If you have a bite the bullit Doc---get another one.Debbie


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2001)

Thanks for your help. I am going to contact my primary care doctor and ask for a referral to a rheumatologist. I am so discouraged at not getting any support from anyone. It's nice to know other people are having the same problems.


----------

